# my wish list for xmas whts your's



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SIMPLE REALLY I WANT JO'S NUKE BUTTON 

I WANT IT NOW NOWWW NOWWWWW 

WHAT DO U WANT FROM SANTA'S SACK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> SIMPLE REALLY I WANT JO'S NUKE BUTTON
> 
> I WANT IT NOW NOWWW NOWWWWW
> 
> WHAT DO U WANT FROM SANTA'S SACK


Well since I already have a "nuke button", I'd like to give you a decent "cap shift button"!!!!!!

However, what I want for christmas is all my family to be with me, my daughters, their boyfriends and everyone all here with me!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well since I already have a "nuke button", I'd like to give you a decent "cap shift button"!!!!!!
> 
> However, what I want for christmas is all my family to be with me, my daughters, their boyfriends and everyone all here with me!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


LOL i am a sod for leaving it on 

i just need the nuke power button please please pretty please i promise not to be naughty with it  if only i could have one incy wincy little push of that button i promise i don't have a target lined up honest guv 
fosters time c u lataz x
ps santa has a big sack girls


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> LOL i am a sod for leaving it on
> 
> i just need the nuke power button please please pretty please i promise not to be naughty with it  if only i could have one incy wincy little push of that button i promise i don't have a target lined up honest guv


I bet you do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eyebrows:


Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I've been a very good girl this year, so I'd like something nice under the tree please.:eyebrows: 

And come on guys, it's Friday night.... can't we all just have a little nightcap and have a nice evening? 

Apart from that .... it would be nice to see some old faces again at Chrimbo - what's happened to Dave SunnySpain, Zimtony, Griz, Chica? It would be good to gather around the virtual Xmas tree for a little sing song with Steve....it's been too long.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Well, I've been a very good girl this year, so I'd like something nice under the tree please.:eyebrows:
> 
> And come on guys, it's Friday night.... can't we all just have a little nightcap and have a nice evening?
> 
> Apart from that .... it would be nice to see some old faces again at Chrimbo - what's happened to Dave SunnySpain, Zimtony, Griz, Chica? It would be good to gather around the virtual Xmas tree for a little sing song with Steve....it's been too long.


AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!



Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Shall I send you the photos of Jojo in her sexy santa outfit?


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

*Wish List*



jkchawner said:


> LOL i am a sod for leaving it on
> 
> i just need the nuke power button please please pretty please i promise not to be naughty with it  if only i could have one incy wincy little push of that button i promise i don't have a target lined up honest guv
> fosters time c u lataz x
> ps santa has a big sack girls


:clap2: All I want for Xmas is the biggest win on the lottery, that way I could treat all that I consider family to something nice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

betty said:


> :clap2: All I want for Xmas is the biggest win on the lottery, that way I could treat all that I consider family to something nice


Yes, I dont think I'd turn my nose up at a nice big lottery win!! Altho I dont do it!! Maybe I should start!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> SIMPLE REALLY I WANT JO'S NUKE BUTTON
> 
> I WANT IT NOW NOWWW NOWWWWW
> 
> WHAT DO U WANT FROM SANTA'S SACK


that no-one mentions the C word again til December


bah humbug


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Man Utd to be top of Premiership
Hull FC to be top of Premier League ..(hardly likely but dreams are dreams ) 
Mrs H to be not such a lazy sod and appreciate how lucky she is having me
Everyone to be happy...have good health..and to be with the ones they love
Not necessarily in the above order


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

I know Santa has got a big sack because he only comes once a year, but I would like just something simple, like a new bike.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spanky McSpank said:


> I know Santa has got a big sack because he only comes once a year, but I would like just something simple, like a new bike.



hhhmmm!!!!!?????


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Spanky McSpank said:


> I know Santa has got a big sack because he only comes once a year, but I would like just something simple, like a new bike.


Its not the size of your sack that matters, its how you use it.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Spanky McSpank said:


> I know Santa has got a big sack because he only comes once a year, but I would like just something simple, like a new bike.


You got a bike at the moment Spanky?


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You got a bike at the moment Spanky?




I´m looking at getting a new mountainbike if Santa is willing


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Shall I send you the photos of Jojo in her sexy santa outfit?


na you aint got a photo of jo in a santa suit sorry but that im having none of it !
altogether now ymcaaaaaaaaaaaaa :boxing:


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Man Utd to be top of Premiership
> Hull FC to be top of Premier League ..(hardly likely but dreams are dreams )
> Mrs H to be not such a lazy sod and appreciate how lucky she is having me
> Everyone to be happy...have good health..and to be with the ones they love
> Not necessarily in the above order


MU: 1-0 after 2 mins


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Rooney! 

Did somebody say bike? Björn had his stolen yesterday in Amsterdam so if anybody has a spare professional cycle let me know FAST (serious) 

How sick can some people get?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> MU: 1-0 after 2 mins


2-1 now:clap2::boxing:


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> 2-1 now:clap2::boxing:


4:3 in the final seconds. I need a pacemaker after watching that match!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sir Alex Ferguson watch was still ticking. What are the City fans complaining about. At the price of tickets you'd think they'd want the 2 extra minutes LOL 

Singing "We are top of the league!"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> 4:3 in the final seconds. I need a pacemaker after watching that match!



I'd have needed an alarm clock!! I've been washing my windows while that was going on, much more fun !!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Sir Alex Ferguson watch was still ticking. What are the City fans complaining about. At the price of tickets you'd think they'd want the 2 extra minutes LOL
> 
> Singing "We are top of the league!"


I agree, 5 minutes of extra (high class football) time. Maybe the fans will get surcharged on the way out. :focus: Xmas has come a little earlier than expected.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Getting the house ready for Björn's arrival? 

He stayed with a great friend whilst he was cycling through Yorkshire. Mick's wife did all his washing and ironed his clothes afterwards. She even put nice little creases in his underpants. We haven't stopped taking the xxxx since. Photos on FB etc of neatly ironed Y-fronts! I bet Mick wishes he had not offered! I wonder what deep dark secrets we will find out about Jojo after he has enjoyed your hospitality. Don't worry he won't put it on the English sites.....I'll translate it for him!! Now where was that photo of Jojo in her Sexy Santa outfit? (Back ON topic LOL)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Getting the house ready for Björn's arrival?
> 
> He stayed with a great friend whilst he was cycling through Yorkshire. Mick's wife did all his washing and ironed his clothes afterwards. She even put nice little creases in his underpants. We haven't stopped taking the xxxx since. Photos on FB etc of neatly ironed Y-fronts! I bet Mick wishes he had not offered! I wonder what deep dark secrets we will find out about Jojo after he has enjoyed your hospitality. Don't worry he won't put it on the English sites.....I'll translate it for him!! Now where was that photo of Jojo in her Sexy Santa outfit? (Back ON topic LOL)



I would, but I've got my nephew and his girlfriend coming to stay on Tuesday for a week!! This new house only has 3 bedrooms unlike the last one that had the cockroach infested "penthouse"!!!! BTW, I've not heard anymore from my exlandlord wanting the last months rent etc..!! Touch wood - thats an end to all that! Shame cos I liked him. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Sir Alex Ferguson watch was still ticking. What are the City fans complaining about. At the price of tickets you'd think they'd want the 2 extra minutes LOL
> 
> Singing "We are top of the league!"


What a match !!...I'm drained.
Rio should have nightmares about that game. he was also partly culpable re the first City goal. However, 3 points is 3 points.
Now I have to watch Chelsea v Spurs. How much more can I take ??:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't worry it's not until the end of November. VERY kind - he'll be on the Costa del Sol for just a week and he'll only have a few fans - girlfriend, two teenage kids (!), Ingar and his wife and maybe Tage and a few from the Liverpool Norwegian fan club (They have 33,000 members) 

You won't have to worry if you have enough guests for the Welcome Party; we'll bring her own although I am sure you'll find room for Sue, Chica, Sunny Spain etc etc 

Don't worry about getting much in every day - beer, spirits, herring, reindeer meat, whale meat, whortleberry syrup, cloudberry jam and Jarlsberg (that hideously expensive Norwegian cheese). Fish? If you get fish make sure it's Norwegian then the best salmon is from Laksvand (Take a few credit cards if you're getting enough to see never mind taste!) 

Ooops - fruit. Yes, Apples, starberry, raspberry, strawberry. 

Snuff - better get some tubs too, please. Probably get it at Iceland (if not ON Icleand)

Think that's about all. Thanks again! 

I'll pass on the invitation. It will be much appreciated. 

Sorry, forgot. Bread - lots. As many different as you can get. They won't eat Bimbo. As I heard the other day, "Bimbo is for asylum seekers"


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo - any problems with Pablo? Björn will deal with that (or his girlfriend, Oslo police) 
All part of Björn's thank you for putting creases in his underpants.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> What a match !!...I'm drained.
> Rio should have nightmares about that game. he was also partly culpable re the first City goal. However, 3 points is 3 points.
> Now I have to watch Chelsea v Spurs. How much more can I take ??:clap2::clap2::clap2:


It was a weak backpass but Foster should have kick the ball into touch instead of playing footsie with Tevez.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Now I have to watch Chelsea v Spurs. How much more can I take ??:clap2::clap2::clap2:


No you don't. Seven hail marys and promise to find some altar boys and you won't have to watch that dross! 

The big one is at 8pm Vaºlerenga v Lyn. Two clubs five minutes away from each other. If the home team win Lyn are relegated. It's titled Slaget om Oslo (The battle of Oslo) The good news is that the action will be on the pitch and not the terraces. 

If Lyn win BOTH teams could go down which would leave Oslo without a Tippeligaen side for the first time since 1993 

Can you imagine London without a Premiership Side?

(I can, it's called "heaven"!!LOL)


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> No you don't. Seven hail marys and promise to find some altar boys and you won't have to watch that dross!
> 
> The big one is at 8pm Vaºlerenga v Lyn. Two clubs five minutes away from each other. If the home team win Lyn are relegated. It's titled Slaget om Oslo (The battle of Oslo) The good news is that the action will be on the pitch and not the terraces.
> 
> ...


chelsea 3:0 spurs What a disaster!
EDIT: The ref is Howard Web - there's a contract out on him in Poland. lol!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> It was a weak backpass but Foster should have kick the ball into touch instead of playing footsie with Tevez.


Christ !! they always take you to the wire....but I luv em !


----------

